# U.P. Musky



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Haven't posted anything in a while, been super busy...finally had some time to go fishing and took a first timer Musky fishing. He got his first, a nice girthy 41" fish...three fish day, my buddy got a 37" and I got a 42" and lost a horse at the boat...the others are from a couple of weeks ago...all were caught on our baits. By the way that smallmouth hit a 10" bait....lol


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

SWEET fish, love those MI muskies, beautiful with the spots!

Great to see you posting again

MS


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go Rod! 

Man those fish look nice. I love those spots. That is one heck of a smallie!

John


----------

